# Battery recharge performance



## millan (Oct 17, 2014)

I have the LP-E6 battery being manufactured in 2010. Recharge performance indicator shows one red square only, so according user manual I should consider buying a new one. However, I didn`t notice the battery has lower capacity in comparison with another one produced in 2012. Therefore I wonder what parameter camera evaluates for recharge performance. Isn`t it simple "planned obsolescence"?.


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 17, 2014)

I've noticed the same with my battery in the last month or so. Similar age as yours. Mine has been used for roughly 20k shots, and it has me baffled that it already shows signs of needing replacement. Expected a lot more from it.
I would imagine that the parameters include the number of recharges, along with the age of the battery. But there are probably more of them.


----------



## Davebo (Oct 17, 2014)

It might be the recharger itself. Canon issued a product advisory for the recharger some time ago. Sometimes when you try to charge a battery ...the green light comes on to indicate a full charge, however occasionally the battery is actually not fully charged (possibly resulting in shortened battery life). Canon recommends removing battery from the recharger momentarily, then pop it back in to complete the charge. This has happened to me countless times....but have done this when recharging and my 2 E6's (from Sept. '09) work good as new. Trust that helps!


----------



## surapon (Oct 17, 2014)

millan said:


> I have the LP-E6 battery being manufactured in 2010. Recharge performance indicator shows one red square only, so according user manual I should consider buying a new one. However, I didn`t notice the battery has lower capacity in comparison with another one produced in 2012. Therefore I wonder what parameter camera evaluates for recharge performance. Isn`t it simple "planned obsolescence"?.



Dear Friend Mr. Millan
From the Staff : Canon Company= I have same problem many years ago, and I CALL CPS. ( Canon Professional Services )
Battery LP-E6 Performance: It’s a fact that rechargeable batteries have a finite number of charge-discharge-charge cycles they can go through, after which they can begin to lose their ability to hold a charge. While the LP-E6 should allow photographers hundreds of charge-discharge cycles, it’s useful for the working photographer to know whether a battery pack is nearing the end of its useful life after several years of use. The Battery Performance indicator does just that, with a 4-stage icon:

3 Green Squares: Battery is providing full performance each time it’s charged
2 Green Squares: Battery still producing good power each time charged, but not to the level of a brand-new LP-E6 battery pack
1 Green Square: Battery is nearing end of its useful life; full recharge will not deliver performance matching a new LP-E6 battery
1 Red Square: Battery has reached the end of its useful life, and should be discarded and replaced with a new LP-E6 battery pack. Recharging or re-conditioning will not enhance its performance.

Yes, Friend, Just us that Old canon Battery as the spare, Please Buy Wasabi 2 batteries = $ 30 US Dollars ( $15 EA.)= 2600 mAh, Come with Charger= Better than 1800 mAh Canon original Battery.

http://www.amazon.com/Wasabi-Power-Battery-2-Pack-Charger/dp/B0049XGNKK/ref=pd_cp_p_0

Good luck.
Surapon

PS, Yes, You can buy Real Canon LP-E6 at the Adorama = $ 60 US Dollars too, but just 1800 mAh.


----------

